# SAFETY FIRST!!! God Bless The 2nd Amendment!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy and I were blessed to be able to spend a glorious Easter Weekend with the two cretins that Mrs Slippy squeezed from her womb a couple of decades or so ago. Like many of you, time at the Shooting Range is a nice way to spend it and after helping Old Slippy with some chores that are better done accompanied by strong young men, some range time was had by all! Son2's girlfriend was also here to show off her skills with her brand new S&W Shield.

Always Remember SAFETY FIRST and God Bless The 2nd Amendment to the Constitution of The United States of America!

View attachment 10584


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like y'all had a great time. I am very happy there are people out there who abide by the admonishment of the founders who told us to instruct our children in the usage of firearms.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I were blessed to be able to spend a glorious Easter Weekend with the two cretins that Mrs Slippy squeezed from her womb a couple of decades or so ago. Like many of you, time at the Shooting Range is a nice way to spend it and after helping Old Slippy with some chores that are better done accompanied by strong young men, some range time was had by all! Son2's girlfriend was also here to show off her skills with her brand new S&W Shield.
> 
> Always Remember SAFETY FIRST and God Bless The 2nd Amendment to the Constitution of The United States of America!
> 
> View attachment 10584


Slippy, we have SIX of those same cretins. They are only hospitable to us ONLY when they want something from us. You would think they were raised by a pack of liberals, and their mother and I were black folks.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I win. I have more cretin's than both of you. And grand cretins too!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Only air rifles and bows here today. Still a good time.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy range looks nice! Seems like you've raised up some good cretins.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have cretins running all over the place. My originals were fruitful and multiplied. Our Easter was spent pruning trees and cleaning all the nasty stuff off of the pool cover. I prefer what the Slippys did.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hubby, Grandson and I planted the rest of our potato's.
We played some catch with a football.
Hubby taught GS how to use the riding mower.
Last night we played 4 games of Trouble. I lost all 4...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Hubby taught GS how to use the riding mower.


Very smart man you have there! I need to teach my dogs how to run the mower. Since I don't have any cretins handy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a grand old time was had by all. Last time some of the Cretins showed up over here...doing a little shooting was suggested..but then I got to thinking about we need that ammo one day..so..I talked them into going to the beer joint instead. We had a great time...played shuffleboard...split a few brewskis..maybe a shot two to get the beer taste out of the mouth parts. We had fun on that too..lol.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Still lovin that range Slip!!

Pretty chilly here today so the boys are playing on their video games,wife's cooking a ham dinner and playing on her tablet and i'm taking it easy with a couple shots of vodka while playin some geetar.No too much getting accomplished in ole Sharkbait's house today.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Very smart man you have there! I need to teach my dogs how to run the mower. Since I don't have any cretins handy.


I placed our dogs in charge of fertilizing our yard. They picked up on that real quick.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I placed our dogs in charge of fertilizing our yard. They picked up on that real quick.


My %@#&*!! dogs are as cunning as the viet freakin cong when it comes to booby trapping the yard!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Very smart man you have there! I need to teach my dogs how to run the mower. Since I don't have any cretins handy.


Not even a Lab could out do the excitement my grandson had over driving the mower!
Ya know, Ark, you could just go to one of your neighborhood DayCare centers, hang out for awhile, and you'll get over the "thrill" of having any "cretins"..!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

BagLady said:


> Not even a Lab could out do the excitement my grandson had over driving the mower!
> Ya know, Ark, you could just go to one of your neighborhood DayCare centers, hang out for awhile, and you'll get over the "thrill" of having any "cretins"..!


BagLady, children are cute and fun when they are young

They start developing into CRETINS when they reach puberty.


----------

